
Netflix Security Monkey on Google Cloud - kungfudoi
http://techblog.netflix.com/2017/03/netflix-security-monkey-on-google-cloud.html
======
nodesocket
Security Monkey looks awesome, but arggggg the installation instructions look
quite involved and daunting.

Can we get a pre-built Launcher on GCP?
[https://cloud.google.com/launcher/](https://cloud.google.com/launcher/)

------
Artemis2
I was kinda hoping Security Monkey would randomly open ports and change
permissions to test for security in depth!

~~~
jrullman
It's open source —
[https://github.com/Netflix/security_monkey](https://github.com/Netflix/security_monkey).
Give it a shot! :)

